# Hello another newbie



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

Hi I just wanted to introduce myself. I usually go by the nickname KC. I live in Washington.

I have 2 (3 or 4 year old) indoor female cats, 1 unkown age rescue male indoor/outdoor cat, 2 outdoor hunters female cats that have been recently tamed, and 4 kittens (3 are 5-6 weeks old and 1 is 6 days). I have a 1 1/2 year old lab/retriever/heeler mix dog, 2 outdoor fish, and 3 horses.

I did a search for help with my 6 day old when I found this place and read a few posts. This sounds like a very nice place.

KC


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome, KC!!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! I found it to be a very nice place also.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to TCF, KC!


----------



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the wonderful welcome all.

I'm sure I will be quite happy here from what I have read so far.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum KC, post pictures when you get a chance too


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, KC! We're happy to have you and your menagerie! I always wanted to have horses! (  but never got one)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome from Arizona KC. Post pictures of your fur kids!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I an a recent newbee too, donna proudly owned by 3 incredible kittys!


----------



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

Thank you. I have posted pics of 3 of our 8 cats. I will try to get the rest up tomorrow.

My boys (horses) are my passion. I've always been around horses even if I couldn't own them which I could not give them a good home until now. Now within 2 years I've ended up with 3.

We have always been known around here as the cat people. We have had lots of drop offs. One was actually thrown out a pickup window as the guy drove by. He survived with no problems (had worms very badly but nothing broken) turned out to be a great hunter until someone put out rat poison. 

We at one point in time had 24 cats. Most of them were outdoor drop offs and their offspring. We are real softies for them furry friends. 

Can't wait to get to know you all better.

KC


----------

